# bootsplash screen with gentoo-sources linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5

## erikp

I've tried the procedure described in "Boot splash (background picture à la Suse) described in

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=26494&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

The author did it on 2.4.20-r1.

When I try to apply the patch to linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5 (ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/kernel/bootsplash-3.0.7-2.4.20-vanilla.diff) the patch utility complains that it cannot apply it to the r5 source base.

I've tried without patching, but the kernel complains about the fact that the /boot/initrd is not a valid ramdisk.

Does anybody know how to create a bootsplash on gentoo-r5?

----------

## GenKiller

I just installed the bootsplash on two machines with gentoo-sources-r5 and it went perfectly following this tutorial to the "T" (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036).  All I skipped was the patching the kernel, as r5 is already patched by default.

You should find this tutorial easier, as it is newer (and cleaner) than the one you have followed (as far as I know).

----------

